# rubberized undercoating



## rsembhi (Oct 25, 2003)

Has one used this a rubberized undercoating to prevent against rust?
[rs]


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: rubberized undercoating (rsembhi)*

It may appear to do so, but in reality, does not.
The problem with a "rubberized" underccating is that is "pockets" after a short while, drops away from surfaces and this allows moisture, salt and dirt to get trapped between the metal and the coating, promoting rust, not preventing it.
You should apply a wax based rust inhibitor to prevent rust, one that meets or exceeds the world test standard, ASTM-117B.
If you wish to apply an undercoat product, few contain an additive such as this, and none at this point are available in an aerosol form.
The ASTM-117B standard rust inhibitor or preventative is available in aerosol.
Ketch


----------



## a1only (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: rubberized undercoating (ketch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ketch* »_
The ASTM-117B standard rust inhibitor or preventative is available in aerosol.
Ketch

Give us an example, please.


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: rubberized undercoating (a1only)*

Fennigan's, ValuGard are about the only two.
One is available in the states, Fennigans in Europe.
Ketch


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: rubberized undercoating (rsembhi)*

in canada they do this "oil" underchassi for the winter to prevent salt and grime to rust the underchassi, now I know thisd works very well (though in some hotter summer days its kinda sticky, lasts about 2 years)


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: rubberized undercoating (ATS)*

if you really wanted to protect against rust you could use por15....that would be a PITA to do though...


----------

